# Navy 118



## Navy 118 (Apr 23, 2011)

Navy Inspection Car 118 is headed to DC in the next few days, keep your eyes pealed!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 23, 2011)

Display and touring on NTD? EDIT: Formerly a UP business car, also numbered 118.


----------



## Navy 118 (Apr 23, 2011)

UP 1214, UP 118, UP 120, Sold into private ownership


----------



## sdshelley (Apr 26, 2011)

Inspection Car Navy 118 was sitting this morning, 4/26, outside the Amtrak car shops just south of Union Station in Chicago as my Metra commuter run headed inbound. If it ever made it to D.C., it didn't stay long.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 26, 2011)

sdshelley said:


> If it ever made it to D.C., it didn't stay long.


I'm guessing just a layover, and still on its way to the capital. D.C. is not a "one seat ride" from 118's usual home in Michigan. Like any passenger it has to change trains at Chicago.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aloha

I saw Navy 118 also on Monday 4/25 in Chicago on my way to LAUS Train day on May 7 considering how long a trip for this car I might see it again on the way back to Las Angeles. I hope there is a Private Varnish open for my 9 year old Granddaughter Even to see,

I got a picture of the car which I will upload after I get a faster connection.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw Navy 118 in all its splendor queued up on the back of the CL that came into DC this afternoon on my way out of the city, so it's in DC now... any bets on whether or not it stays here until NTD?


----------



## RDG T-1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Watched them wye this car in Ivy City at lunch today, from the 9th Street bridge. Observation end will now be facing Union Station concourse.

Rick


----------



## Higgins721 (May 3, 2011)

Just saw 118 heading toward Union Station.


----------



## sophia K (May 6, 2011)

Higgins721 said:


> Just saw 118 heading toward Union Station.


I saw this car Tuesday Mmay 3rd, in Pilsen area, being pulled by Amtrak... Is gorgeous


----------



## Dougg (Nov 8, 2011)

It's in DC now at Union Station, looks great!


----------



## Joseph Vickstein (Nov 10, 2011)

Just saw it in Williamsburg Virginia headed towards Newport News.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 16, 2011)

Next time someone sees it coming down the Peninsula subdivision, I would greatly appreciate it if someone could shoot me a PM. The timing on this was _epically_ bad (I was headed up to NYP not 18 hours after the last post), but I live close enough to the line here (and not too far from the railyard), so I can probably snap some pictures.


----------



## F. M. Jarrells ABCM RET. (Nov 18, 2011)

I got a grand tour of 118 last night!!! Totally impressed !!! Great job to the owner Retired Navy Chief Tyler Robbins!! Brozo Zulu Shipmate!!


----------



## railwayjohn (Dec 14, 2011)

Navy 118 is being stored at Fort Eustis, VA, for the winter. It will be parked at the US Army Transportation Museum. It may even make a few more trips to DC and back for military public relations? The car's drumhead is currently displaying US Army Transportation Corp "Spearhead of Logistics" logo.


----------



## Amtrk1954 (Sep 17, 2013)

**** NOTE THAT THIS THREAD IS OVER 2 1/2 YEARS OLD ****

Anderson, I am a newbie and just saw your post. It recently left Fort Eustis headed up North. If or when I hear it is returning I will post so you will know and maybe get your picture.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 17, 2013)

Amtrk1954 said:


> Anderson, I am a newbie and just saw your post. It recently left Fort Eustis headed up North. If or when I hear it is returning I will post so you will know and maybe get your picture.


Thank you very much; I'd be much obliged. I actually passed it going into Ft. Eustis once (I was accompanying a friend on a shopping trip onto the base), which was _really_ neat to see.


----------



## Jeff Hooten (Oct 28, 2013)

This evening, Monday, October 28th, I saw the train car Inspection Car Navy 118 parked at Boston South Station at approximately 6:00 P.M. A man (did not get his name) on board invited me into the car and allowed me to photograph the car's interior. All I can say is Wow!

And thank you to whomever it was who invited me to come on board.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 29, 2013)

It arrived on the rear of #66 that morning. I was on #66, just a few feet in front of it in BC in the next car forward. I saw it as I boarded in WAS the evening before.


----------



## c:\hris (Oct 29, 2013)

Its still sitting at south station on track my commuter rail train was on. At first I thought it was part of the train I board home


----------



## Matt (Oct 29, 2013)

Still in SS. 9:15pm

Go Navy!


----------



## Ken (Nov 10, 2013)

That car is sitting in pittsburgh at penn park tucked behind the berlin sleeping car...ohio centrals car is gone and its in its spot


----------



## Terry (Feb 3, 2015)

That car is in our shop now. We are repairing it.



F. M. Jarrells ABCM RET. said:


> I got a grand tour of 118 last night!!! Totally impressed !!! Great job to the owner Retired Navy Chief Tyler Robbins!! Brozo Zulu Shipmate!!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2015)

Car 118 (PPCX 800188) had been housed in Michigan, but is now permanently based at Fort Eustis. The Navy neon has been replaced with an Army Transportation Corp logo because the Army is now providing more support for the owner (a retired Navy chief, who has done well in other businesses) who leases it out for dinner parties for high-ranking officers and VIP guests. He's a really nice guy and a lot of fun. He makes several trips a year between Newport News, Washington, DC, Cleveland, and sometimes Chicago. It's quite a spectacular museum and period piece inside, but is totally up to date for operation and is certified for 125 mph, so he can hitch it to the back of the Amtrak express trains.

Prior to this car, in the late 1970s, he lived on an older car parked on a siding next to the Pentagon.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=1314&dat=19781101&id=PfZLAAAAIBAJ&sjid=8-0DAAAAIBAJ&pg=4763,110318


----------



## The Grand Duchess (May 1, 2015)

*[SIZE=20pt]118 is currently at AMTRAK’s Beech Grove facility undergoing major upgrades installing electronic anti-skid systems and tightlock couplers. I18 only carries military personnel on a cost share basis. The owner, a retired Navy Chief, calls Beech Grove the Newport News Ship Yard of railroading. Word on the street is that Beech Grove is repainting the car. [/SIZE]*


----------

